# Why does every country besides America fail at making TV/Movies? (sorry rant)



## Man in Black (Aug 19, 2010)

Just wanted to ask because compared to American TV, every other nation's TV is crap. Maybe you can compare a few nations Movies to American Movies but even then they still pretty much suck compared to Americas.

So answer me, why is this? Why can't other countries hold a candle to American Entertainment?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2010)

because they don't eat enough cheese burgers


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

Because they're not America.

And Law 41 of 48: Avoid Stepping into a Great Man's Shoes


----------



## Havoc (Aug 19, 2010)

Basically, America is number 1.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 19, 2010)

lol what? I'd have to say other countries are way better at creating films from what I've seen. America seems to shell out the same old shit year after year. Don't know about shows though since I don't watch any.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 19, 2010)

Killartist said:


> lol what? I'd have to say other countries are way better at creating films from what I've seen. America seems to shell out the same old shit year after year. Don't know about shows though since I don't watch any.


No offense, but you don't know your ass from your elbow.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 19, 2010)

Then enlighten me. Because everytime I've watched a really good film, it seems to be from another nation. Honestly.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2010)

Killartist said:


> Then enlighten me. Because everytime I've watched a really good film, it seems to be from another nation. Honestly.


when you shit, you wipe your elbow don't you...


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 19, 2010)

No, I don't. But that would be kinda interesting. And I kinda figured this was a thread making fun of another thread for some reason.


----------



## martryn (Aug 19, 2010)

To be perfectly fair, unless you're living in some non-English speaking country, you've probably not been exposed to a lot of great non-American movies. 

In all seriousness, though, America practically invented the movie industry.  We have Hollywood.  All the greatest actors, directors, and screenwriters find their way from whatever shithole country they're from to Hollywood.  We have the consumer that will go out to the theaters to watch films.  We have the money for big budget movies and we have the freedom and the innovation for small budget, artsy, independent films. 

Other countries make great movies too.  And a lot American movies are shit.  But the reason why most of the great movies are American movies is stated above.

EDIT:  When I was saying the reason aloud in my head, it sounded better. 

What I mean is that we were first, and we got the biggest because of our booming age and becoming a world economy or whatever.  Because we have all this money, we can attract the occasional standout actor from another country to star in American films.  I mean, look: Juliette Binoche and Jean Reno  are French, and Arnold was Austrian or some shit.  Hell, we even stole Jackie Chan and Jet Li from China.  We got this shit down.  When a great director or cinematographer wants to make a movie with the budget to get what they want, they look at the big studios in Hollywood and the power of the American dollar, not some lot in India or some shit. 

And some great movies are made in other countries, like Let the Right One In, which is getting an American remake, or fucking Seven Samurai, which was turned into a great fucking Western.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 19, 2010)

I understand what you're saying entirely, and you might believe I haven't watched a lot of films that weren't american but I spent a better chunk of two years doing it at one point. I did not just watch popular ones, infact I don't read reviews and such most of the time. I admit America knows how to give the target audience what they want, but in more recent years it does seem like many good films have been coming out of different countries. 

I'm more surprised than anything that this opinion is being said because what the original poster said I've heard from a lot of people in the past. but the main point is personal opinion is personal opinion and I doubt anyone is going to agree with each other. Yes, Hollywood has a bigger film industry and such, has the resources to do it but quality is likely what that poster was talking about. I don't think everyone has the same taste, so he or she probably should have worded themselves better. 

More or less, while I live under a rock. I'm also exposed to things without the influence of others by my own doing. So it's more likely just personal opinion. I don't see everyone agreeing that Hollywood is the best at film just because they're number one, but then again I don't see any country as the best at film either.

Thank you for enlightening me. I was very serious about that.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 19, 2010)

^

I do mean quality, and the quality of American cinema is still leaps and bounds beyond most nations.

You mention that many other nations have had a few quality films here & there over the past few years, that's true; however they also release alot of really shitty movies you probably never hear about because no-one finds them worth mentioning.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2010)

Are you neglecting the BBC entirely? Really?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2010)

It's money. Most movies made outside of the U.S lack budgets. 

Sometimes it works, because foreign movies are often more daring than American ones. So sometimes you'll get great films like "The Host" and "Audition".

But then other times you get "Visitor Q", and I will watch every movie in Uwe Boll's filmography again instead of visitor Q.

Most people mistakenly believe foreign films are better and sometimes it's true. Example, a few years ago, Japan dominated the horror market. Prior to that, Hong Kong dominated the action genre. But for the most part, its just people who usually arent familiar with foreign films who think they're so great. 

But for the most part, as I said, it's money. If you dont have enough money to make something interesting, you'll resort to padding.....and then your movie will suck. Most foreign films are like our direct-to-DVD films.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 19, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> Apparently you have never been to the B-rate horror movie of your local movie rental place . It's one of my favorite aisles because those movies are so ass-tastically bad that it's hilarious. And thousands of those are released per year. The truth is most countries make some good movies, but produce *alot* of shit movies per year, America is no different. As for TV I hate all these crappy ass family sitcoms, cop shows, and scripted reality shows. But I'm sure that's the case everywhere you go. Still at the same time there are some shows that I do like, but I don't haven't had cable in over a year and thus haven't watched any recently.


Except America has a larger abundance of quality films than any other nation and by far the best.



Taleran said:


> Are you neglecting the BBC entirely? Really?


I've been watching a few BBC series lately: Luther's pretty good, Sherlock is also, Dr. Who has the occasional good episode and so far Series 5 has been great (thanks to Moffat) but for the most part it's pretty mediocre/bad.

I've yet to see anything else but I can't imagine whatever else is left can contend with the top-notch American TV series; btw Gavin & Stacey and Torchwood are god-awful.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2010)

You all need to go watch ROME like now. Co-Production of the BBC and HBO and one of the greatest things to ever grace TV.

Also Top Gear


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

Eeeef u ainn't amerekan den u ceen git oooooooout!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmmm, what about Bollywood? I hear thats supposed to be the most vast movie making enterprise in the world. But I rarely hear about their quality(oddly, I've never even seen a Bollywood movie). Has anyone seen any?


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah yeah, I'm sure you've been so exposed to every other countries tv and films.
rant? what are you ranting about? it shouldn't really be a bother to you, should it?


----------



## olaf (Aug 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> You mention that USA have has a few quality films here & there over the past few years, that's true; however they also release alot of really shitty movies you probably never hear about because no-one finds them worth mentioning.


fix'd


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2010)

Top Gear? heck dont forget british comedy classis.


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Aug 19, 2010)

America isn't better at making movies per se. The main differnce is that American production companies have *a lot* more money at their disposal. Of course this means that they also have a lot more possibilites.

I'm not entirely sure here about the average costs, but I think in Germany a movie that costs around 1 to 3 million dollar is already considered a bigger production. I think most movies cost under 1 million. Correct me if I'm wrong.

If you look at bigger American productions, like for example:
The Dark Knight - 185 million
Avatar - 237 million
...

These are compeletly different dimensions. 
They can effort much better equipment (cameras, computers + software, etc).


But that doesn't mean, that America has a monopole on good movies. There're still a lot of great non-american movies that aren't any worse than great American movies.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 19, 2010)

because america has been the strongest and biggest world power in the past 100 years


----------



## Lamb (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone else feel like it's a little ironic to say all countries except America fail at making TV shows on a forum devoted to a Japanese television show, with a large population of this forum being devoted to numerous other Japanese television shows?


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 19, 2010)

All I can hear is blablalbla budget blablabla America blablabla

To be honest, 80% movies that come from America are worthless pile of special effect shit. American's don't know shit about making a good movie but instead just make some lame script that makes no sense at all, put Megan Fox in it so that rednecks can jerk off, and add XYZQW tons of special effects(I am not talking about Tranfsormers movies).

I am not from America, thank God, and thus I have watched tons of non-American movies, and from my experience: Non-American movies>>>>>>>>>>>80% American movies.

First of, Americans don't give shit about good story writing. Of course, there were a few decent movies in the last couple of years, even more like two decades ago, but now, instead of focusing on good story writing, the producers focus only on spending shit lot of money on special effects, explosions and actors. Most Americans don't go to the movies to see a good, intelligent film with a deeper meaning that boobs and sex. No, instead they go and watch shit like, idk, Avatar? Revenge of the Fallen? Matrix revolution? Terminator Salvation? TWILIGHT!?

Now let's talk a bit about American TV shows, shall we? There has been a couple of good shows, like for example Married with children or Lost. Now, most of shows are either sitcoms or crime series, made mostly around ideas that were used over and over again. They became boring and ''Seen that before''.

Nevertheless, America ha great movies in the past, long before the mindless American perception of a good movie had arrived. Here are some examples, and you, kind sirs, tell me which movies have you watched:

One flew over the cuckoos nest
Midnight in the garden of good and evil
The Godfather
Empire of the sun
What dreams may come
Casablanca(evergreen)
Once upon a time in America
A Bronx Tale
Psycho
Fargo
Forrest Gump
Vertigo


----------



## olaf (Aug 19, 2010)

Lamb said:


> Anyone else feel like it's a little ironic to say all countries except America fail at making TV shows on a forum devoted to a Japanese television show, with a large population of this forum being devoted to numerous other Japanese television shows?


yeah

not to mention that OP was clearly mocking some other thread from theatre


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 19, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> All I can hear is blablalbla budget blablabla America blablabla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's funny, because all I heard from you was 



And how the HELL is _Married with Children _an example of a good T.V. show?  

Your opinion is now completely invalid to me, especially after that dig about America itself, when we are talking about the American Film Industry.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 19, 2010)

Because they don't have shows like Dexter,Spartacus,or V.

Which makes us awesome at television shows by default. 

Oh and Starstalker,you apparently have only seen big block busters,not things like 300,The Prestige,Memento,Army of Darkness,or Kill Bill: Volume 1.


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 19, 2010)

Butcher said:


> Because they don't have shows like Dexter,Spartacus,or V.
> 
> Which makes us awesome at television shows by default.
> 
> Oh and Starstalker,you apparently have only seen big block busters,not things like 300,The Prestige,Memento,Army of Darkness,or Kill Bill: Volume 1.



Saw each one of them


----------



## Butcher (Aug 19, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Saw each one of them


Then you should at least agree through watching Kill Bill andThe Matrix,300 America is a titan in the action department.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2010)

Because they don't have The Wire.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> All I can hear is blablalbla budget blablabla America blablabla
> 
> To be honest, 80% movies that come from America are worthless pile of special effect shit. American's don't know shit about making a good movie but instead just make some lame script that makes no sense at all, put Megan Fox in it so that rednecks can jerk off, and add XYZQW tons of special effects(I am not talking about Tranfsormers movies).



Megan Fox is a bad example, as all of her non Transformers movie bombed.



> I am not from America, thank God, and thus I have watched tons of non-American movies, and from my experience: Non-American movies>>>>>>>>>>>80% American movies.



Where are you from?



> First of, Americans don't give shit about good story writing. Of course, there were a few decent movies in the last couple of years, even more like two decades ago, but now, instead of focusing on good story writing, the producers focus only on spending shit lot of money on special effects, explosions and actors. Most Americans don't go to the movies to see a good, intelligent film with a deeper meaning that boobs and sex. No, instead they go and watch shit like, idk, Avatar? Revenge of the Fallen? Matrix revolution? Terminator Salvation? TWILIGHT!?



True. But to be fair, big budgeted movies of any country seem to focus more on spectacle than story. Have you seen what Japan has churned out? "Godzilla: Final Wars", which had a pretty big budget, is one of the most disjointed, incoherant and absurd movies I've ever seen.



> Now let's talk a bit about American TV shows, shall we? There has been a couple of good shows, like for example Married with children or Lost. Now, most of shows are either sitcoms or crime series, made mostly around ideas that were used over and over again. They became boring and ''Seen that before''.



True, but its probably that way with most TV shows. This is an area I have little experience in, but most anime shows I've seen are pretty identical. They all follow the same cliches, have similar designed characters and even have some similar plots. Granted though, this is the extent of my knowledge on foreign tv.



> Nevertheless, America ha great movies in the past, long before the mindless American perception of a good movie had arrived. Here are some examples, and you, kind sirs, tell me which movies have you watched:



This is true. The problem is that we've become so special effects oriented. Most of what comes out are spectacles more than movies. But we're not the only ones. Hong Kong went down that route for awhile, until they realized their special effects sucked.

Amusingly, despite hating the American Godzilla, it's use of CGI inspired Japan who whore out awful CGI as well(notice how every Godzilla film after the american one now has at least one scene of terrible CGI). Not to mention the big budgeted disasters from the likes of Ryuhei Kitamura and Takashi Miike.

So non-American movies suffer from similar problems. Most people just tend to ignore them.



> One flew over the cuckoos nest
> Midnight in the garden of good and evil
> The Godfather
> Empire of the sun
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I've seen all of those save "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil" and "A Bronx Tale". Actually, the first one sounds familiar....but I think I'm confusing it with something else.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 19, 2010)

For soaps, I prefer Asian ones instead of the West's.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 19, 2010)

Becuz Murrica Is da best cuntry on da planit


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 19, 2010)

I find it funny that the original poster of the other thread got bitched out for making a generalization but so far most of the defenders of the American film industry are generalizing that those of us who don't think America rocks, that we have not watched a whole lot of films unlike them and are very unintelligent for not thinking the same way.

I just wanted to say that.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 19, 2010)

Killartist said:


> I'm sorry but I find it funny that the original poster of the other thread got bitched out for making a generalization but so far the defenders of the American film industry are generalizing that those of us who don't think America rocks, that we have not watched a whole lot of films unlike them and are very unintelligent for not thinking the same way.
> 
> I just wanted to say that.



People question other people's opinions all the time.  As long as they are respectful about it and explain their reasons it shouldn't be a problem.  

As a film major I've seen many foreign films (Non-American) and while I still prefer American cinema, I can understand why it doesn't appeal to everyone.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 19, 2010)

Killartist said:


> I find it funny that the original poster of the other thread got bitched out for making a generalization but so far most of the defenders of the American film industry are generalizing that those of us who don't think America rocks, that we have not watched a whole lot of films unlike them and are very unintelligent for not thinking the same way.
> 
> I just wanted to say that.


Except you told us that you were ignorant towards American film, we didn't just assume it.


----------

